

Homomorphic Evaluation of the AES Circuit - johlo
https://github.com/shaih/HElib/issues/20#issuecomment-68373909

======
higherpurpose
Would it be possible to add some kind of hardware acceleration for homomorphic
encryption, to lower that encryption time by another 10x+?

